# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Περιοχή παιχνιδιού του Πάρη.

## Dream Syndicate

Αυτά είναι τα δικά μας play stant παλιά και καινούρια  ::

----------


## melagio80

Εν τω μεταξυ Κωνσταντινε θελω με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που θα παω στο χωριο να κοιταξω να βρω ξυλα μηπως και καταφερω να του φτιαξω ενα,αν και δεν το βλεπω να καθεται...
Ειναι μαλλον περισσοτερο του παιχνιδοτοπου γιατι ειναι δραστηριο και δεν καθεται σε μια μερια...

----------


## Niva2gr

Παιδιά, προτείνετε πολύ ωραίες ιδέες για σταντ και για παιχνιδότοπους! Ετοιμάζω και εγώ κάτι αλλά είναι ακόμα υπο κατασκευή. Την ιδέα μου την είχε δώσει ο Κωνσταντίνος που λίγο καιρό πριν έφτιαξε σταντ χρησιμοποιώντας ως στηριγμα ένα σταντ για κλουβί μπάτζι.

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Πού ωραια και εξυπνα τα stand ολων σας...  :Happy:  



> Παιδιά βάλτε φωτογραφίες απο τα stands,η ότι άλλο έχετε φτιάξει(ΠΕΡΙΟΧΉ ΠΑΙΧΝΙΔΙΟΎ) για να κάθονται οι φίλοι μας εκτός κλουβιού.


Κων/νε μου αρεσε παραπολυ το δευτερο που εχεις φτιαξει..
Απο που το εχεις κρεμασει..?  :winky:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τελευταία είχα ένα πρόβλημα με τα κρεμαστά παιχνίδια του Πάρη γιατί τα κρεμούσα από το φωτιστικό με αποτέλεσμα να είναι στο κέντρο του καθιστικού και όταν είχα επισκέψεις έπρεπε να τα μετακινώ.Έλυσα τα πρόβλημα αγοράζοντας μια βάση για κρεμαστά κλουβιά.Τύλιξα σχοινί για να μη γλιστράει στο πάνω κομμάτι αυτής και έτσι δημιούργησα μια κινητή περιοχή παιχνιδιού με πολλές δυνατότητες να προσθέτω κατά καιρούς από παιχνίδια, κλαδιά και ότι άλλο φανταστείτε.Το κόστος της βάσης 20 Ευρο.

----------


## Evie

Ένα υπέροχο playground για έναν υπέροχο παπαγάλο! Πόσο τον αγαπάς!

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Υπεροχος παινιδοτοπος για τον Παρη..
Σιγουρα θα το ευχαριστιεται και περισσοτερο..
Πολυ καλη κατασκευη...
Μραβο...

----------


## Niva2gr

Πολύ καλή κατασκευή!
Έχω και εγώ μιά τέτοια βάση! Τα κουπάκια πώς τα στήριξες;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Πολύ καλή κατασκευή!
> Έχω και εγώ μιά τέτοια βάση! Τα κουπάκια πώς τα στήριξες;


Το κουπάκι που δεν έχει βάση για το νερό το βίδωσα με ξυλόβιδες.Μετά πήρα το ίδιο σε πιο μικρό μέγεθος και το βάζω το ένα μέσα στο άλλο για να μπορώ να το πλένω.Τα άλλα δύο που έχουν βάση τα έδεσα με δέστρες νταιραπ έτσι θα τις ζητήσεις.Θα βάλω και φωτογραφίες για να καταλάβεις όταν μπορέσω.

----------


## douke-soula

δεν ξερω ποιον να πρωτοζηλεψω   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
τον Κωνσταντινο που εχει ενα τοσο γλυκο παπαγαλο
ή τον Παρη που εχει ενα τοσο καλο μπαμπα;

----------


## jamie

Everyone has very nice playstands!
Ο καθένας έχει πολύ ωραία playstands!

----------


## nicktzad

κωσταντινε αυτο που πολυ ωραια τα σταντ αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι μπορω να του φτιαξω κατι τετοιο.πιανουν πολυ χωρο και δεν εχω...το μονο που εχω κανει ειναι να βαλω καποια κλαδακια στην εξω μερια του κλουβιου με παιχνιδια να κρεμονται για να παιζει..αυτο με χοντρο σχοινι που ειναι στριφογυρισμενο το αγορασες ή το εφτιαξες μονος σου?απο που το εχεις στερεωμενο να κρεμεται?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ξαναβάζω τα δικά μου γιατί κάποια μέλη δεν μπορούν να ανοίξουν τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες.
Το μεταλλικό σταντ είναι αγορασμένο από το εμπόριο και το ξύλινο είναι κατασκευή ενός φίλου ξυλουργού και ήταν το πρώτο σταντ που είχα.Τώρα το χρησιμοποιώ μόνο για τη βεράντα το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## MR G

πολυ ομορφος "πτηνοτοπος"  τωρα και μια απορια , εαν βαλεισ το παρκο του πανο απο το κλουβι (εαν υποθεσουμε τοτι το κλουβι ειναι σε βασι και σε μποι 180εκ. )θα υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Όχι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα,αν εννοείς κάτι τέτοιο που έχουν και play top στην κορυφή.*


http://img705.imageshack.us/i/80024h...laytoppar.jpg/

----------


## MR G

ναι τετοια κλουβα κατασκευαζω ( προς το παρον σχεδιαζω ) , με ανοιγομενη οροφη για να κουμπονει η πατυθρα .
Αλλα φαντασου αυτη την κλουβα με ενα παρκο σαν το δικο σου (τις φοτο που εχεις σε αυτο το θεμα) πανο απο αυτη την κατασκευη!!!

στο μονο πραγμα που προβλληματιζομαι ειναι
α) οι ακαθαρσιες που θα "λουζουν" το κλουβι 
β) ειναι υπερβολικο ολο αυτο για ενα οι 2 κοκατιλ? ( το περισσοτερο το καλυτερο πιστευω εγω)

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Ηλία βάλε ένα σκέπασμα πάνω στην οροφή του κλουβιού.Μπορείς να φτιάξει κάτι δίπλα από το κλουβί και όχι επάνω.Πάντα όσο μεγαλύτερο τόσο καλύτερα.*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Στον πάτο του κλουβιού έχω αυτό το δοχείο με χίλια δυο πραγματάκια .Μέσα κρύβω λιχουδιές και τον αφήνω να τις ανακαλύψει.Αυτό θα έκανε και στη φύση.Δοκιμάστε με τα δικά σας θα ξετρελαθούν.Αυτό το δοχείο τον κρατά σε εγρήγορση για να μη βαριέται τις ώρες που δεν είμαι σπίτι.Αν έχετε φίλους η μικρά παιδάκια,όλα τα παιχνίδια τους που χαλάνε μπορούν να γίνουν υλικό που θα το λατρέψουν οι παπαγάλοι σας.

----------


## Marilenaki

πολυ εξυπνη ιδεα και πολυ πρακτικη!!! ο Παρης εχει εναν πολυ εφευρετικο μπαμπα!!!! Ειναι τελειο!!!

----------


## zack27

πραγματικα εξυπνο!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Παιδιά δεν χρειάζεται να ξοδεύουμε χρήματα,πχ η θήκη από τα ξυραφάκια μου που βλέπεται παραπάνω μπορεί να γίνει ένα πολύ έξυπνο foraging foot toy.Μπορείτε να σφηνόσετε καρπούς και να το δώσετε να προσπαθήσει να τους πάρει.Θα τον κρατήσει σε εγρήγορση αρκετή ώρα.Το ροζ πλαστικό μπολάκι είναι απο την μπάλα για την σκόνη του πλυντηρίου.Μπορείτε να τη γεμίσετε με καρπούς χαρτάκια ξυλάκια μπατονέτες κουμπιά και να τη δώσετε.

----------

